# Two New Rhinestone Videos



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

For those who use KNK, ACS and possibly iDesignR, Ooblign, and Bling It, there are two new videos that you might want to check out. 

The first one shows how to use Power Weed to add cut lines to a rhinestone alphabet for the purpose of then using the individual letters to spell out words:

Adding a Weed Around Rhinestone Alphabets

The other shows how to change the number of decimal places displayed in the software and having the units (mm or in) displayed throughout the software:

Display Units Setting

Post if you have any questions!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Sandy, I don't use any of those, but your "power weed", was exactly the process I needed to use in my software for the alphabet template I was about to cut. I had completely forgotten about the weed line function, so I thank you for reviving that memory


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

That's great, Sandy! Thanks!!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks so much Sandy!! I was just fixing to do a couple of new Alphabets and that will be really helpful. I was just going to cut them by hand, but this will make it so much easier!!! You are always such a big help!! I don't know what some of us would do without you, but do things the hard way!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Hey Sandy, I don't use any of those, but your "power weed", was exactly the process I needed to use in my software for the alphabet template I was about to cut. I had completely forgotten about the weed line function, so I thank you for reviving that memory


You're welcome! It's great when something I show can be applied in another program.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks Sandy for all your hard work to make our lives easier.


----------

